# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Проблема в сформированной ОСВ.

## plakalomoemolo

Добрый день!

В ОСВ после обновления плана счетов обработкой "Заполнение настроек счетов" один из счетов отобразился вместе со своим предшественником. Дело усложняется тем - и это (поправьте, если не прав) причина - что на нём висит сальдо на начало года.

Далее, работая с помощником переноса остатков между счетами:
1). При попытках переноса остатков этим годом всё тщетно - ведь это фиксируется как проводка этого года, а значит ОСВ по-прежнему видит их обоих в этом году.
2). При попытках переноса остатков прошлым годом всё тщетно - ведь это фиксируется как проводка прошлого года, а значит ОСВ после этого видит их обоих в прошлом году.

Так совершенно точно не должно быть.

Свёртка базы никогда не проводилась.

Наивный вопрос: "У счёта всего-лишь поменялось наименование, тогда почему же это наименование не записалось в существующий счёт - почему создался новый взамен старого?". и так, видимо, со всеми счетами, если не ошибаюсь.

Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## plakalomoemolo

В программе есть инструкция: "Переход на ведение учета по приказу 64н", - в той инструкции описано какими документами всё надо сделать, но там 2018 год.

Почему в 2019 году этого нет? Ведь точно так же изменился план счетов.

Имеем счет с оборотами и с остатками. Т. е. нужно перенести остатки и обороты.

Получается, перенос через счет 401.30 не устранит раздвоение? Нужно ещё обороты перенести как-то. Сделать сторно. Всё это должно отразиться в документах "Операция (бухгалтерская)", которые всё равно будут иметь дату, а значит раздвоение всё равно будет иметь место либо в этом году, либо в прошлом.

Как справиться с раздвоением счетов?

Помогите пожалуйста
Наивный вопрос: "У счёта всего-лишь поменялось наименование, тогда почему же это наименование не записалось в существующий счёт - почему создался новый взамен старого?". и так, видимо, со всеми счетами, если не ошибаюсь.

Помогите пожалуйста[/QUOTE]

----------


## plakalomoemolo

Проблема теперь стала ясна как ясный день. Есть в конце прошлого года сальдо на старом счёте. На новом счёте ничего нет. В ОСВ на текущий год высвечиваются оба. Новый - потому что он действующий, и старый - потому что сальдо не на новом, а именно на старом. Год закрыт. Перенос остатков через 401.30 фиксируется в операциях бухгалтерских либо прошлым годом (и тогда ломается баланс в закрытом году и новый счёт становится соседом старого в этом закрытом году), либо текущим годом (т е даже при регистрации в 00:00:00 старый счёт остаётся соседствовать с новым в текущем году).

Самое хитрое, что смог придумать - это нехитрая мысль сделать две бух операции: одну прошлым годом с переносом со старого счёта на 401.30; вторую текущим годом с переносом с 401.30 на новый. Раздвоение пропадает, ломается баланс в закрытом году.

----------


## plakalomoemolo

Нашёл эту проблему при компоновке данных https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=759932

----------

